# Real fishing 11-20-13



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My young friend friend and fellow 2cooler, LePaul37, took me on the flounder fishing trip of a life time today. 
We met one another after he sent me a PM many years ago and asked if I could take him fishing on Lake Livingston for white bass.
I did take him fishing and I have many times since, and we have became fast friends despite out 30 year age difference.
That's a cool thing about fishing, the way it transcends many different factors. 

I can't thank him enough for taking the time to put a trip together, taking me and putting me on the best flounder bite I have ever had. 
It was beyond even the restless dreams I had last night after he told me we were going yesterday afternoon.
You know how you imagine catching all of these big ole flounders after your buddy, who is an excellent fishermen, invites you to go to the spot where the action is, but it rarely lives up to the dreams?
:work:
It was just like I dreamed it would be this time, but better. Dang flounders were biting like hard heads in the surf! 
We had to let some go!!! As the three of us culled to our best LA limit of 30 fish.
It was quite impressive to this white bass guide! 

My best fish was a 22", and I got a kicker slot red that was very nice. 
T, put one that was 22" in the cooler.
Lepaul57 put a monster 24" fat boy in the box for fish of the day honors. 
It was mean ole fish he teased up right beside the boat.
I was surprised at how folks jig for flounder just like I jig for crappie, or very close.

I learned a lot about flounder fishing today, I got reintroduced to the jig after decades of live finger mullet fishing.
I used to be heck on flounder with a jig with a tip of bait on the jig back in the day, the 70s and 80s. 
As I got older and had less time to fish saltwater I started relying on live finger mullet all of the time, as it is a real producer if your trips are limited.
Jigging them today was a blast, and I caught 14 flounder and lost a good 10. 
Heck I might have let the first 20 swim around until they dropped the jig out of boredom before I got my feel back. 
After that it was Katy bar the bar flounder fishing.
Things are a little different today with the jigs and some of the methods used as compared to when I jigged for them, much more effective in IMO.
I will post pictures tomorrow when I have the energy to clean them.
Thanks again Lepaul37.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The pictures are not very good, but here is a couple of my pile, the live well, and the net when we were counting them. We caught several giant croakers and a nice slot red as well a sack of flounders


----------

